

ClickToFlash for control over Flash content (Mac) - makecheck
http://rentzsch.github.com/clicktoflash/

======
yan
Command+Shift+F to enable flash on a page, so you don't have to click on every
flash component. You can also white-list pages (Useful for hulu, youtube I
like having blocked due to autoplay).

------
makecheck
I tried this a few days ago, and it's really quite well done. In addition to
the controls, it is very useful for natively viewing H.264 on YouTube.

